# Desert Tortoise Beak broke on her right



## Ida (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello all, Wanted to share my Ms Ida's beak. It's been this way for awhile, on her right there is a little split/crack so her lower beak hangs to the left. She eats okay and get around alright. Don't know if this has anything to do with what the vet mentioned last year regarding black inside her mouth on beak, said something about beak falling off. I'll get her back in for check up.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 19, 2015)

It's more likely a calcium deficiency. Do you ever give her a cuttlebone or calcium supplement?


----------



## Ida (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh gosh.....Sorry to say no I haven't.


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks serious to me. Poor little thing must be in pain . Best to get the vet to look her over again .


----------



## ascott (Mar 19, 2015)

Ida said:


> Hello all, Wanted to share my Ms Ida's beak. It's been this way for awhile, on her right there is a little split/crack so her lower beak hangs to the left. She eats okay and get around alright. Don't know if this has anything to do with what the vet mentioned last year regarding black inside her mouth on beak, said something about beak falling off. I'll get her back in for check up.
> 
> View attachment 122551
> View attachment 122552
> View attachment 122553




You say her beak has been that way for awhile? Did it appear one day or did the tort come like that? I ask because perhaps it was an injury that has healed over in an odd fashion....I have to say, I am loving the healthy leg chunks in the pics and what a perfectly clear set of eyes....gorgeous....I would not necessarily take her to the vet just right now for this type of thing....just my feeling...


----------



## Ida (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you all for your input on this. No it wasn't that way when I got her, at some point befor winter I noticed it but hadn't really done anything because she seemed fine and what can a vet do for that, stitches. But still wanted to follow up with someone regarding it. Ya she eats really good, grazes around the yard, pops, pees and winks at me. Thanks for saying her legs look healthy and good, much appreciated.


----------



## ascott (Mar 19, 2015)

Ida said:


> Thank you all for your input on this. No it wasn't that way when I got her, at some point befor winter I noticed it but hadn't really done anything because she seemed fine and what can a vet do for that, stitches. But still wanted to follow up with someone regarding it. Ya she eats really good, grazes around the yard, pops, pees and winks at me. Thanks for saying her legs look healthy and good, much appreciated.



Does that site have any fleshy wounds/ick or gooey stuff? I mean, does the tongue hang/slip out of that spot?


----------



## Ida (Mar 19, 2015)

No I don't see anything like that and no her tongue doesn't slip through, it's a very small little slit but it sure makes it look like it's hanging over a lot.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 19, 2015)

Ms. Ida is darling. In a Popeye the sailor man sort of way. The mouth, the beefy arms. Is she an every now and then spinach eater? LOL.
Love Ms. Ida.


----------



## Ida (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh I love it!!!!! don't mean to get mooshy on the forum but you so hit home with Popeye..So love it.....My daddy passed away 2012 and he was my Popeye he was retired Navy. And on my time at his home(different state than me) I had 2 tortoises/turtles visit me at his home, so that's what made me get desert tortoise here at home. Thanks so very much for saying that, maybe a message from above.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 20, 2015)

Awww, that is so way cool. I am so glad you shared with us. Yay, to Pop!
Thank you so much for your service to our country to your daddy.
And yes, indeed, I believe synchronicity is affirmation.


----------

